# Altenator on '88 Wrangler



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

I had a new alternator pu in last year. This year the belt broke. Got a new belt but the pulleys on the altenator don't match up with other pulleys. Accordign to the parts store I got the right altenator. I have a belt on it but it runs crookit. I am worried I'm not get enough juice out of altenator or that the belt will just break again. Any ideas?


----------



## dheavychevy38 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got any pics?


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Last month I had upgraded my stock Jeep alternator to a
136 amp that fits a Dodge Ram of the same era as my Jeep..
Didn't install it myself, but had my mechanic swap the pulleys.
Might be worth a try if you still have the old alternator.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

I did the same swap, and had to swap out the pulley, the one the alternator came with will not work.
Also, don't forget that both the hot and grounds should be upgraded as more juice will be made. I ran a heavy ground lead from the alternator bracket to a post that runs directly back to the battery, and I also added a hot lead for the alternator supply, I kept the stock wiring, just added another wire from the back of the alternator to the battery. This way, nothing will get too hot.


----------



## tjmahl (Oct 22, 2005)

I appreciate everyones comments thanks


----------

